# Lotus Notes 8.5



## lotusplant (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello

I have downloaded Lotus Notes 8.5 90 day trial version from IBM's website and have had a look at it. I'm having difficulty in finding where you create code on the symphony spreadsheet. Does anyone know what I have to click on to find the "module" screen or "macro" screen? 

Thanks

Steve


----------



## lotusplant (Jul 29, 2009)

Found the answer! Tools then macro on the menubar.


----------

